# Help with corn ID please



## Ashman (May 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what morph this is???

So far iv been told; anery, caramel, poor ghost, ghost het bloodre

No idea of parents genetics

Hope the pics arent too bad (click on them to make them bigger:whistling2


Many thanks


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Most likely a brown anery. If you can get us LARGE pictures up close on her saddle borders I could give you a better idea about it being a ghost or not. However, photobucket doesn't let you post LARGE pictures. Try imageshack instead.


----------



## Ashman (May 31, 2009)

Hope these pics are better


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The black on him is a really quite dark, so I'm going to say anery. They can go very brown.

I don't have adult pictures of Lia (who is now deceased) but you can see how brown she was.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

IMO, the blotches are too red to be anerythristic, ghost, or caramel. From the gray ground color, I'd call it a Miami phase.


----------



## Ashman (May 31, 2009)

ok thanks for replys

well im a royal and boa person so......:whistling2:

Could you expand and explain the Miami phase please?


----------



## tommo325 (Aug 5, 2012)

Miami Corn Snake • Ians Vivarium
here you go mate


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Ashman said:


> Can anyone tell me what morph this is???
> 
> So far iv been told; anery, caramel, poor ghost, ghost het bloodre
> 
> ...


It's not a pure corn it's a hybrid. One of the parents or grand parents was a Great Plains Rat snake and the other was a Corn. The clue is in the shape of the saddles and of course the colour.

The Americans call them Root Beers and we call them Copper corns. The Amel version is called a Creamsicle.
I have bred a few over the years. I don't have a picture of a young one but this is one of my males.










Natrix


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm with SpiritSerpents on this. It is definately NOT a miami corn, neither is it a rootbeer. Whilst I couldn't say it doesn't have emoryi in, it really has a true corn head as far as I can see, and there is an anery gene in there too!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd go with Spirit and Debbie.

Nothing about it suggests rootbeer to me, and I think the rusty colour comes from selective breeding for 'high colour' anerys. Just like amels that have been breed for 'red/white contrast' and have been called candycanes and those that have been bred for 'no white' (sunglows), anerys have also been selectively bred in order to produce particular versions of ghosts. Ranging from super clean, black/grey and white 'silver queen ghosts' through to super pinky/brown 'pastel ghosts'


The animal here looks to me like a dark pastel ghost or an anery that comes from pastel lines but is not visually hypo. A close up of the 'black' would help to identify if it is a visual hypo (and therefore a pastel ghost) or not (and therefore a well coloured anery)


Pastel Corn Snake • Ians Vivarium


----------



## Cowboytuff88 (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like an amber corn


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Cowboytuff88 said:


> Looks like an amber corn



What the.... It does _not_! Ambers are yellow and orange. This snake is gray and brown!


----------



## Cowboytuff88 (Sep 2, 2012)

Heres a link.... Matches exactly....

Amber Corn Snake for Sale - 100% FREE Replacement Guarantee for DOA Shipments. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

The photos aren’t definitive but I’d go with Anery from what I can see.
However it could easily be a Rootbeer, or other corn hybrid, as they are often this colour with those saddles.


----------



## Cowboytuff88 (Sep 2, 2012)

here maybe this link will help you understand ambers arent only "orange and yellow"

Amber Corn Snake


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Cowboytuff88 said:


> here maybe this link will help you understand ambers arent only "orange and yellow"
> 
> Amber Corn Snake


 
Maybe not 'orange', however, none on those in the link you've posted look anything like the snake in the OP.

ALL the snakes in the link have very obvious and clear yellow pigment in their base colour, because all ambers do (being hypo caramels, the reduced black pigment allows the underlying yellow to come though that appears brown in the caramels). The snake in the OP is clearly not an amber, nor like any of the snakes you've linked to because it's base is grey with rusty red/brown saddles rather than yellow brown base colour of amber/caramel lines.

:2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

lol, where did amber crop up from? definitely not an amber.

My best guess goes along with the brown looking anery theory, although I don't think some emoryi blood can be totally ruled out


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

How old is this snake? Would you be interested in test breeding to see what morphs are there? It could be really fun, especially if you got a hole of a snake with anery, charcoal and caramel in there. Any hypo too maybe.


----------

